# كيفيه اصلاح الاكس بى بدون ويندوز جديد



## boulis (3 فبراير 2006)

*كيفيه اصلاح الاكس بى بدون ويندوز جديد*

:smil7: ربما يكون البعض يعرفها
ولكن انا بعد تجربتها بعتبرها
أهم معلومه عن ويندوز أكس بى
التى من بعدها سوف تجعلك
تتفادى كثيرا انك تسطيب ويندوز جديد



الكل يعلم من الاسباب الرئيسيه لتعطيل الويندوز انه يفقد العديد من الملفات 



لكن الان لن يعطل الويندوز ابدا بهذهالطريقه 



كل ما سوف تفعله هو بالترتيب

Start



ثم أختيار أمر

Run

ثم تكتب الامر 



sfc /scannow



وأدخل اسطوانه الويندوز XP ف السى دى روم
وأترك الجهاز


الذى يتم فى هذا الامر هو :

أولا:

بيحذف الملفات المعطوبه ويستبدلها بالملفات الاصليه التى توجد بالسى دى

ثانيا:

اى ملف ناقص فى السيستم بيتم عمل عمل كوبى له من الاسطوانه ووضعه فى السيستم 
وبذلك هيكون عندك الويندوز شغال 100% تمام


طريقه متجربه وشغاله ميه ميه.............صلوا من اجلى
__________________


----------



## pipi09 (10 يونيو 2006)

_*ربنا يعوضك و شكرا ليك انت حليت لى اكبر مشكله*_


----------



## pipi09 (10 يونيو 2006)

:99: 





			
				pipi09 قال:
			
		

> _*ربنا يعوضك و شكرا ليك انت حليت لى اكبر مشكله*_


:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## The_Hero (13 يونيو 2006)

الف شكر على الموضوع الرائع ده و المعلومه دى صحيحه لان الامر ده فايدته انه بيراجع على ملفات الويندوز فى اماكنها الصحيحه و بدون اى عطب .
ربنا يبارك تعبك .​
:t39:    :t39:    :t39:    :t39:    :t39: ​


----------



## girgis17 (1 أكتوبر 2006)

أنت استاذ بجد:yaka:


----------



## EBRAAM (29 أكتوبر 2006)

الله ينور عليك
شكرا اخى على هذه المعلومة القيمة


----------



## mr.hima (29 أكتوبر 2006)

اية الحلاوة دى يا واد


----------



## hanylove (18 نوفمبر 2006)

الف شكر على الموضوع الرائع ده و المعلومه دى صحيحه لان الامر ده فايدته انه بيراجع على ملفات الويندوز فى اماكنها الصحيحه و بدون اى عطب .
ربنا يبارك تعبك .


----------

